# First EVER HK, but I have a trigger question...



## Otto_Kurtz (Jun 20, 2016)

I'd wanted a new compact handgun for a while and had done ALOT of homework in regards to size, durability, accuracy, handling and so on. I had been to a few different shops and handled the usual suspects, M&Ps, Glock (ew), Sig, and the FN FNS 9C, I liked the feel of a lot of them (except the Glocks). Then the guy handed me the HK P30sk, and I almost instantly fell in love. But was a REALLY tough chose between the P30sk and the FN FNS 9C, but I did what any rational peraon would do; I pushed the other contenders back towards the saleman and took the H&K.

When I got home I took abojt an hour playing with the different sized grips panels until I found what for the best, all the while playing continued reviews on Youtube in the background. The next day I took it to the range and put about 100 rds through, and fell deeper in love with every shot. Sufficed to say, I am REALLY happy with my purchase, except for one thing; and thats the trigger pull.

Compared to my M&Ps, my wife's colt, and even my German Wartime Walther P38, the trigger feels like its got about 10 yards of play before the inevitable *bang*, and this is when firing SA, the DA is heavy enough that I feel comfortable enough using that as my safety. The reset also feels like it has to travel almost to the front of the trigger gaurd before its ready to let another round down range.

I know this has been long, and thank you for reading it all, but to sum it up, my question to the world wide web of gun owners is; are there any trigger sets, or parts that make it possible for a lighter trigger pull and shorter reset, that was one of the main things that stood out to me about the FNS 9c, and I'd love to get something to make the pistol feel more 'me' when shooting.

Tha ks for the reading and input guys, I lookin forward to hearing from you all!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

You may want to look into an LEM conversion. Parts for this are available at HKParts.net.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

my wife HATES H+K for just that reason. the long lem trigger

I love it. It takes getting used to though but negates use of a safety

you can contact Bill springfield in colorado springs or bruce gray for trigger work. they both do great things OR you can practice until you get used to it

Nice new gun--enjoy the ride!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There are no drop in parts
available to improve DA/SA in the P30

There are no LEM conversion kits for P30 and like kind (this does not include HK45 and USP) you have to order the P30 LEM parts individually.....if you can find them. HKP is often put of stock of most of those parts but if you play the long game you can get them.


There are three shops that do good work on HKs.

Gray Guns
Rick Holm (worked at Gray Guns)
Bill Springfield.

Bill's work of late had been troubling as a few people have reported issues with his work.

The reset and travel of the single action trigger should not be that bad.

If you reset the sear and let off the trigger properly/correctly and this is a legitimate issue I would contact HK.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------

